# PIN belegung meiner Wasserkühlung



## npspezial (7. Februar 2018)

*PIN belegung meiner Wasserkühlung*

Hallo, 

ich hatte mir ein neues Setup zusammen gestellt welches heute angekommen ist. Ich habe eine be quiet! Silent Loop 240 Wasserkühlung für die CPU und ein ASUS TUF Z370-Plus Gaming Mainboard. Ich habe relativ viele Anschlüsse für Lüfter etc. auch einen wo steht "AIO_PUMP" und "W_PUMP". Die Lüfter der Wasserkühlung sind mit normalen 4-Pin Steckern belegt. Die Pumpe hat einen 3-Pin Anschluss mit einem Etikett 12V DC. Mein Problem ist nun, wie soll ich die Pumpe anschließen? Sie braucht ja 12V und alle verfügbaren Stecker sind 4Pin belegt. Anbei füg ich Bilder hinzu. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir schnell helfen. Danke im voraus und Gruß!!


----------



## evilgrin68 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: PIN belegung meiner Wasserkühlung*

Wenn du dir im Handbuch zum Board (Seite 1-15) mal die Pinbelegung deiner 4Pin Anschlüsse anschauen würdest, könntest du feststellen das alle Anschlüsse 12 Volt zur Verfügung stellen. Einem Anschluss an AIO_PUMP steht also nichts im Wege.
Lüfter an CPU_FAN oder wenn BQ das vorsieht, entsprechend die Lüfter mit der Pumpe verbinden. Auch hier halt gemäß Handbuch vorgehen.


----------



## npspezial (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: PIN belegung meiner Wasserkühlung*

Ja ist logisch mit dem Handbuch, hatte ich vorhin verzweifelt gesucht eine Pinbelegung und im Eifer des Gefechts nicht gefunden. Aber was ist dieses AIO_PUMP oder W_PUMP? Macht es was, dass die Pumpe nur 3-Pins hat Und der Anschluss 4? Danke für die schnelle Antwort und einen schönen Facepalm für mich wegen dem Handbuch


----------



## evilgrin68 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: PIN belegung meiner Wasserkühlung*

Moin

Ich Verweise nochmals auf dein Handbuch..... Welches ich für dich Durchblättere. Kapitel 3.7, Monitor Menu (Seite 3-29 bis 3-31), behandelt die Einstellungen deiner Lüfteranschlüsse. Wie geschrieben kannst du deine Pumpe an den AIO-PUMP Anschluss stecken. Da die Empfehlung bei BQ ist, die Pumpe auf 12 Volt laufen zu lassen, sollte der Anschluss auf PWM Mode bleiben. Stellst du DC Mode ein, kannst du die Pumpe regeln.

Viel Spass mit deinem neuen Rechner.


----------



## Redrudi (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: PIN belegung meiner Wasserkühlung*

Guten Morgen,
du kannst den 3Pin Stecker nicht verkehrt oder falsch drauf stecken da der Mainboard Anschluss eine Führung hat.Was du aber unbedingt tun solltest ist dan im Bios den Anschluss auf DC umstellen oder auf volle Drehzahl oder wie immer das auch bei dir heißt.Die Pumpe soll immer mit 12Volt betrieben werden.Die Lüfter steckst du dann mit dem Adapter auf den Cpu Fan weil sonnst vielleicht auch dein Bios streikt wenn da nichts angeschlossen ist und der Comp. nicht startet.Ich habe meine Pumpe gleich ans Netzteil mit einem Adapter angeschlossen damit ich konstant 12 Volt anliegen habe


----------



## blautemple (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: PIN belegung meiner Wasserkühlung*



Redrudi schrieb:


> Die Lüfter steckst du dann mit dem Adapter auf den Cpu Fan weil sonnst vielleicht auch dein Bios streikt wenn da nichts angeschlossen ist und der Comp. nicht startet.



Du kannst im BIOS auch den Wert vom CPU Lüfter "ignorieren" dann meckert das Board nicht mehr


----------



## Redrudi (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: PIN belegung meiner Wasserkühlung*

Ich finde ignorieren immer mist aber ja,die Möglichkeit besteht auch.


----------

